# Is this foal movement???



## ValerieS (Dec 31, 2021)

She’s just standing not eating no feed near


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like it to me!


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 1, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Looks like it to me!


What if I told you I thought she was only 165 days? I came home on July 20th to my stallion covering her after he broke down a very hearty fence lineBtw this is a different mare from the one I posted about previously, she’s if still in foal is 71 days ahead of this mare.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 1, 2022)

It’s unusual for movement that early but I’ve heard of it happening on occasion. Earliest I’ve felt movement personally is just barely 200 days.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 9, 2022)

With having 7 different mares I have found at least that many differences in sightings of first movement. Babydoll's first movement has been one side will poke out much more on one side than the other and later on the other side. I may or may not feel other movement holding my hand on her side. As time gets closer it will perturb more. Later on plenty of kicking can be seen. Sometimes you can see movement when they are just standing when they are not in foal and not eating.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 10, 2022)

I took a new video yesterday


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 10, 2022)

Dickel said:


> With having 7 different mares I have found at least that many differences in sightings of first movement. Babydoll's first movement has been one side will poke out much more on one side than the other and later on the other side. I may or may not feel other movement holding my hand on her side. As time gets closer it will perturb more. Later on plenty of kicking can be seen. Sometimes you can see movement when they are just standing when they are not in foal and not eating.
> View attachment 45661
> 
> View attachment 45662


How far along are these mares and I’m guessing seasoned not maiden?


----------



## Dickel (Jan 10, 2022)

Those are old pictures of Babydoll. She was 15 in bottom picture and the day before she foal. Also the day before I thought I had lost them both when I went out the next morning. I am not sure in the top picture how old she was then or how long it was from the time I took the picture until she foal. Babydoll is 28 now. I only have one mare infoal now and should foal the last of March or the first of April. I pasture breed and do not always observe the event. That would be Kacie. She is some earlier videos briefly. She is showing now. Her belly perturbs low rather than round. Pearl is not pregnant but when she has been her belly has been round up until she foals.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 10, 2022)

I apparently do not have the correct program to view your video.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 10, 2022)

I apparently do not have the correct program to view your video.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 10, 2022)

I apparently do not have the correct program to view your video.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 10, 2022)

Dickel said:


> I apparently do not have the correct program to view your video.


The video is just uploaded from camera roll straight onto here


----------



## Dickel (Jan 10, 2022)

It looks like she is eating the way the rest of her body is moving from what I can see. Watch and see how much movement you see when not eating. It seem very constant for foal kicking but you never know in a short view. If you press your hand in that spot you would feel a solid part of the foal bumping your hand.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2022)

Im unable to load either but could be because I'm overseas. In these instances its always best to treat a mare as if she is pregnant, especially if she is in the last trimester and you are unsure of a confirmed pregnancy.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 10, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im unable to load either but could be because I'm overseas. In these instances its always best to treat a mare as if she is pregnant, especially if she is in the last trimester and you are unsure of a confirmed pregnancy.


They were able to load the video finally so I hope you’ll be able to as well, would love to hear what others are thinking, thank you


----------



## Dickel (Jan 11, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im unable to load either but could be because I'm overseas. In these instances its always best to treat a mare as if she is pregnant, especially if she is in the last trimester and you are unsure of a confirmed pregnancy.


Ryan, I had to open Windows video player.


----------

